# Deer Hides



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

Still havn't brought in deer hide from this year. They are salted and been kept frozen. Who is still taking hides? Habitat for Humanity? etc?

155MM


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Most of the taxidery's do and Processing shops(butcher shops)......If not,just keep them till this fall...........


----------

